# Smelly Cheese



## TxllxT

My favorite smelly cheese is Chêne d'argent Camembert from the Lidl:










We wait until they start to sell the cheese off at a 35% discount, not only because of the lower price but also because this camembert will be on the verge of becoming veeeeeery smelly indeed. The fridge will get this French odeur and when you cut a slice of it this will look sticky & slimy: I love it!!

Please share you smelly cheese experiences here on TC.


----------



## Dim7

Now that we've had "Cold feet" and "Smelly Cheese" - shall the next poll be "Smelly feet"?


----------



## elgar's ghost

We can do them in England, too....

The name derives from the type of pear used to make the perry in which the cheese is steeped during production


----------



## Art Rock

I've had numerous French cheeses smelling far, far stronger than camembert - and I liked them. Can't remember any names though.


----------



## Balthazar

*Epoisses:*










*Taleggio:*


----------



## Sloe

I don´t think brie and camembert smell much.
I really like brie nice and soft consistence but still hard enough so that you can use a cheese slicer. Camembert is too soft for me.


----------



## hpowders

Why buy it if it smells so bad? What am I missing here?


----------



## Sloe

hpowders said:


> Why buy it if it smells so bad? What am I missing here?


It doesn't smell much at all. It is tasty and it is nice to eat a cheese that is not so dry.


----------



## Bettina

I don't like smelly cheese. I adore French music, but I do not want it to be accompanied by a French cheese platter!


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> I don't like smelly cheese. I adore French music, but I do not want it to be accompanied by a French cheese platter!


Yeah. I'm with you. I like mild cheeses, preferably very low fat. I'm no fun, I know.


----------



## jimmosk

I only like this kind: Smelly Cheese Composers.


----------



## Pugg

All French cheeses taste like frog's legs to me, I do like frog legs though.


----------



## Pugg

jimmosk said:


> I only like this kind: Smelly Cheese Composers.


Is it safe to open this link?


----------



## Sloe

hpowders said:


> Yeah. I'm with you. I like mild cheeses, preferably very low fat. I'm no fun, I know.


White mold cheeses like brie and camembert are usually mild it is the blue mold cheeses that have a more strong taste and are usually more smelly.


----------



## jimmosk

Pugg said:


> Is it safe to open this link?


That depends on how you feel about atonal composers...


----------



## Lenny

One of the weirdest threads I've seen... I like it!

But cheese... I don't like. Lidl gets me always happy, though.


----------



## Ingélou

I *love* smelly cheese! 
Stilton & Danish Blue - the more decrepit, the better. 
Also smoked cheeses & Boursin, the garlicky cream cheese.
*Yum yum! *


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I voted all 3 options lol! I just like cheese! Not _all _cheeses but all kinds of cheese.

Probably the smelliest cheese I've ever had was Wendsleydale cheese. Berries are often put into it, like blueberries and cranberries. It's expensive but it's _really _good. ^_^


----------



## Rhombic

Wait Camembert is SMELLY? LOL

Pretty much any blue cheese is orders of magnitude smellier! I love all cheeses (as in proper cheeses), Comté is amazing. As for smelly cheeses, Cabrales is definitely amazing. And actually smelly, not like Camembert.


----------



## TxllxT

Rhombic said:


> Wait Camembert is SMELLY? LOL
> 
> Pretty much any blue cheese is orders of magnitude smellier! I love all cheeses (as in proper cheeses), Comté is amazing. As for smelly cheeses, Cabrales is definitely amazing. And actually smelly, not like Camembert.


Yeah, Lidl sells them off when just they receive their most amazing taste. I would like to do the smell comparison through internet: any ideas?


----------



## Art Rock

Of course, if you think camembert is a challenge, wait until one day you have to try stinking tofu (which I learned to love).


----------



## ArtMusic

I like traditional tasty cheese, never smelly type of cheese.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

No tuna I hope................


----------



## Klassik

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> No tuna I hope................


You can hope all you want to, but you know tuna will be involved.


----------



## Capeditiea

i once had smelly cheese... but i have no idea what breed it was...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> i once had smelly cheese... but i have no idea what breed it was...


But did it Bach...........


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> But did it Bach...........


Baching cheese is quite fascinating.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> Baching cheese is quite fascinating.


I think Fuchs eat some while composing


----------



## Weird Heather

Some types of cheese have quite a strong odor. I enjoy such cheeses; despite the strong odor, the flavor is usually quite well balanced. A ham and cheese sandwich made with Limburger cheese, toasted so that the cheese melts and the stench of the cheese fills the room and drives away the faint-of-heart, is quite enjoyable. Taleggio is also a wonderful cheese, but the smell is likely to drive away the uninitiated.


----------



## Norman Gunston

Tuna flavoured


----------



## Merl

Could this be the greatest cheese-related thread in TC history? As a cheese enthusiast I demand more cheesy threads.


----------



## Guest

The best cheese I've had is a French craft (AOC) goat's cheese, the one with the string running through it whose name I have forgotten. I like the tang given by goat's cheese, and am not put off by those who say it comes from urine excretions from the kidney.


----------



## Merl

I love goats cheese í ¾í·€


----------



## Ingélou

Merl said:


> I love goats cheese ������


Ah no - here I part company. When we went to my first fiddle course at Halsway Manor, at the Friday evening meal we asked for a 'non-meat' meal (rule for Catholics that's been reinstated), and got the vegetarian meal, which included goats' cheese.

*Yeowghh! *   
I just couldn't eat it, and even the surrounds seemed tainted by that *midden aroma*. Only the dessert saved the day. 
A vegetarian who sat at the same table as us said he was always given goats' cheese and had got to like it. 
So it is an acquired taste - but for me, not even the spirit is willing.


----------



## Madiel

When I have seen Camembert qualified as an example of smelly cheese I couldn't believe my eyes, then I have noticed that the OP is based in the Netherlands and I've got it :lol:
so smelly can be a personal - or national - sensory experience, but I guess that when it comes to name branding no smelly cheese can beat Puzzone di Moena (Moena is the place of production, Puzzone could be translated "big smelly")


----------



## Guest

Stinking Bishop. It is all in the smell and leaves little flavour. Made in Glosie.


----------



## CnC Bartok

My favourite cheese is Chaource, which can get smelly, especially when it has started to walk on its own.

But TxllxT, you start a thread on this subject, and yet nobody has mentioned Czech pivní sýr? The Germans call it Weisslacker.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

I don't know much about smelly cheese, but I know what I like.
Which is a sharply salty Danish Blue, or a really goaty goat cheese (sorry, Ingelou), or a rich and musky gorgonzola.

Incidentally, does anyone else think that some classic French cheeses benefit from the same 'famous for being famous' over-rating as some German composers?


----------



## Madiel

Pat Fairlea said:


> Incidentally, does anyone else think that some classic French cheeses benefit from the same 'famous for being famous' over-rating as some German composers?


no doubt about German composers, their greatness is a clean fact as are the emissions of German cars :devil:
British cheeses are underrated, lot of them were a pleasant surprise for me in the early Nineties when I visited the British Isles for the first time (classical Italian stereotype: Brits don't know nothing about food).
as for les fromages I couldn't live without Munster, Pont-l'évêque, Tomme de Savoie, just to name a few


----------

